# This looks so awesome.



## AndreFerreira (21/5/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (21/5/15)

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=J...tech-eVic-VT-VW-Full-Kit-5000mAh.html;600;600


----------



## Willyza (21/5/15)

Like all things now days its a "Fashion statement" 
Now look as some Dudes 5-6 Mods and thats really not necessary(thats being conservative )
BUT we all, no matter who you are what a cool  looking device 

from when I started till today, you just cant imagine the change in the industry and that's +- 10 month 

anyway my 5c worth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/5/15)

Willyza said:


> Like all things now days its a "Fashion statement"
> Now look as some Dudes 5-6 Mods and thats really not necessary(thats being conservative )
> BUT we all, no matter who you are what a cool  looking device
> 
> ...


As a general rule I would agree with you, but this one seems to be more than just good looks. It has two modes of temp control (Nickel and Titanium) with all the other normal electronic functions and more and it is 5000 mAh. For the atomizer they will offer you not only colour coding, but commercial coils for all three modes and a rebuildable deck/coil unit. And the price seems very reasonable. A must for the electronic gurus.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/15)

Andre said:


> As a general rule I would agree with you, but this one seems to be more than just good looks. It has two modes of temp control (Nickel and Titanium) with all the other normal electronic functions and more and it is 5000 mAh. For the atomizer they will offer you not only colour coding, but commercial coils for all three modes and a rebuildable deck. And the price seems very reasonable. A must for the electronic gurus.


Not to mention it is roughly the size of a istick 50W (The Vaping Chronicles did a size comparison in his first look vid)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (21/5/15)

I do like the orange "Ford GT" type look. Really nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

